# PJ's Square One Jan order coming in this monday with these items.



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Hello,

Sorry, I haven't been on in a long time but I took some time for the family. Here are the items coming in on Monday and the aproximate price (remember price can change with shipping charges and deaths). I will do special pricing for members of this group but once again I must say that you have to come to me to get the price. No one else will know what the deals are. I'll put the special price in brackets after. Ok, here we go.

Blue Rams $3.99 (2.99)
Gardneri Killis $4.99 (3.99)
Blue Eye Forktails $2.88 (1.99)
Cardinal Shrimp $12.99 (11.19)
Galaxy Rasbora $4.88 (3.99)
Crystal Reds $4.99 (4.49)
Crystal Blacks $4.99 (4.49)
Blue Tiger Bee $6.99 (5.99)
Scarlet Badis $3.88 (2.99)
Apollo Shark $12.88 (9.99)
Gold Tetra $1.99 (1.59)


Things worked out well last month and the fact that the boss and I are now working together well I'll be able to do a second order this month. I'll post some of the hot items for people to pick from.

Brent.


----------



## kiloman (Dec 22, 2009)

german or electric blue rams??


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

kiloman said:


> german or electric blue rams??


German Blues. It didn't say what one but because of the price I can only assume it's german.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi Brent, are you in the store this week on Tuesday? If you are, what hours roughly?

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Harry Muscle said:


> Hi Brent, are you in the store this week on Tuesday? If you are, what hours roughly?
> 
> Thanks,
> Harry


Ya I'm in on Tuesday from 12:30 to close. I work those hours every day except Friday and Saturday this week.

Brent.


----------



## Petar (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

finally some blue rams in the area ... and walking distance from my house lol


----------



## fishead (Oct 1, 2010)

Hello Brent how did the Furcatus come in?


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Is Frasier still in charge of freshwater livestock?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*Are there any Cardinal Shrimps left?*

Ups, I missed this post 

Are there any Cardinal Shrimps left?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Ups, I missed this post
> 
> Are there any Cardinal Shrimps left?


I believe all the Cardinals were DOA. I think he is ordering more.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> I believe all the Cardinals were DOA. I think he is ordering more.


Ah, I see, I remember that story with goldfish 
Thank you, Matt.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I picked up some Scarlet Badis, sparkling gourami and CPD, all very nice and good looking.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

george said:


> I picked up some Scarlet Badis, sparkling gourami and CPD, all very nice and good looking.


Any success in getting the Scarlet Badis to eat? Mine are looking and tasting lots of things, but nothing is coming out the back end  so I don't think they are actually finding anything to eat.

Harry


----------

